# passe-à-tige



## Kolan

Cette combinaison des mots a-t-elle du bon sens pour une oreille française ou pas du tout? Une discussion sur le forum russe a pour but de trouver comment un mot russe qui ressemble à cette combinaison, apparemment, d'origine française aurait pu apparaitre dans la langue.


----------



## Ploupinet

Jamais entendu !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Kolan,

Et il est utilisé dans quel contexte, ce mot ?
Un « coton-tige », peut-être ?  (pour se nettoyer les oreilles)


----------



## jester.

Zéro résultats sur Google pour ce mot.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« Passe-tige » — sans le « à » — semble exister par contre chez les équipementiers électriques... (pour isoler les fils électriques)


----------



## Kolan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> « *Passe-tige* » — sans le « à » — semble exister par contre chez les équipementiers électriques... (pour isoler les fils électriques)


Voilà la bonne réponse.  Merci, KaRiNe.

Le mot utilisé en russe décrit un outil à main mécanique genre pince universelle qui entre autres fonctions peut servir pour dégager les bouts de fils électriques avant leur raccordement. Pourtant, en russe on a une voyelle de sorte de "a" français pour rélier les deux parties du mot, ce qui m'a mené à une transcription approximative.

Merci beaucoup à tous pareillement.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Si c'est pour enlever l'isolant des fils électriques avant leur raccordement, l'outil s'appelle une "pince à dénuder".


----------



## Kolan

GilbertAndré said:


> Si c'est pour enlever l'isolant des fils électriques avant leur raccordement, l'outil s'appelle une "pince à dénuder".


Oui, ça existe aussi, mais l'autre outil, le *passe-tige* est plus universel et sert aussi pour plier (et aplatir si nécessaire) les bouts dénudés et les raccorder entre eux. C'est à noter, quand-même, et merci de votre remarque.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le _passe-tige_ de Karine n'est pas un outil - c'est l'équivalent rigide des _passe-fils, _isolants souples permettant à un câble de traverser une paroi métallique sans être endommagé.

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut être un *outil *"passe-tige". Auriez-vous une photo ? Même une photo russe - je suis bilingue en image russes / françaises.


----------



## Kolan

JeanDeSponde said:


> Le _passe-tige_ de Karine n'est pas un outil - c'est l'équivalent rigide des _passe-fils, _isolants souples permettant à un câble de traverser une paroi métallique sans être endommagé.
> 
> Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut être un *outil *"passe-tige". Auriez-vous une photo ? Même une photo russe - je suis bilingue en image russes / françaises.


Voici ce que j'ai emprunté à partir d'un autre forum (sur l'étymologie)

http://www.mastercity.ru/cgi-bin/ml.cgi?test&34


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Alors c'est, en français, une _pince universelle._


----------



## LaurentK

J'ai trouvé ça. Dans ce cas précis ce n'est pas un outil, mais un dispositif  isolant qui permet de faire passer une tige sous tension électrique à travers une paroi...


----------



## Kolan

JeanDeSponde said:


> Alors c'est, en français, une _pince universelle._


C'est ça, je l'ai mentionné tout au début. Curieusement, le mot russe pour cet outil sonne comme _passe-(à)-tige_.


----------



## Kolan

LaurentK said:


> J'ai trouvé ça. Dans ce cas précis ce n'est pas un outil, mais un dispositif isolant qui permet de faire passer une tige sous tension électrique à travers une paroi...


Donc... aucune interprétation raisonnable pour le _passe-*à*-tige_ en bon français?


----------



## tourne

l'objet sur la photo est une simple pince avec une tige entre les dents !
ce serait alors une pince à tige ?
 
cela ressemble à une blague, genre fil à couper le beurre électrique...une pince sans rire peut être ?


----------



## Kolan

tourne said:


> l'objet sur la photo est une simple pince avec une tige entre les dents !
> ce serait alors une pince à tige ?
> 
> cela ressemble à une blague, genre fil à couper le beurre électrique...une pince sans rire peut être ?


En fait, vous avez raison et, il me semble, même davantage. D'abord, comme on peut constater, la *pince à tige* existe réellement et elle se rapproche de ce fameux outil universel que de son quasi homonyme russe.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une "pince à tige" n'est *pas* un outil particulier en français - on peut parler de pince à tige, mais comme on parlerait de pince à cuiller, ou de pince à paillasson (si on avais envie de pincer un paillasson avec une pince universelle...)
La "pince universelle" s'appelle _universelle_ parce que, justement, elle peut pincer, mais aussi *couper *des câbles ou des fils - cela apparaît sur une des photos de votre site russe.
Peut-être est-ce là l'explication du nom en russe ?


----------



## Maroseika

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> « Passe-tige » — sans le « à » — semble exister par contre chez les équipementiers électriques... (pour isoler les fils électriques)


Excusez-moi, mais il semble que c'est ici que s'appele "passe tige" à présent: http://www.pioch.com/html/passe-tige.php


----------

